# clothes (ick, aren't they awful?)



## oceanface (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everybody. I am a 25 yr old female and I have always liked to get dressed up and play around with clothes.

But unfortunately with my ibs, bloating, pain, and extreme sensitivity to any type of pressure my clothing options are rather limited.

I have given up pants completely. (Who needs them?) I live in leggings, and jeggings (if the waist band is tolerable).

Also, I live in dresses.

I thought maybe we could share clothing ideas. What do you wear on your flare up days? If they are often enough, sometimes dressing frumpy can just imprint the depression about the whole experience further.

Lately I have been wearing leggings and am exploring the loose sweater dress. So warm, so comfy, and it looks nice too!

Like these: 





If you are feeling frumpy in these, you can always play up fun jewelry and pretty makeup, nice boots.

If anyone can contribute to this, to give everybody ideas that would be so wonderful. I just started a new job where I have to look nice, but the long hours make my belly so angry, so I need super loose clothes. I'm sure others can relate to this!


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

I know what you mean. I look preggers.Those sweater dresses are really nice. The bottom one is my favorite.

I just usually wear flowy tops. Like maternity but they come in tank tops styles or halter tops stuff like that . Then I just throw a black cardigan over. I wear sretchy jeans when I have yo go out. At home I wear drawstring pants. I'm homebound 95 % of the time so I pretty much live in that.


----------



## CwinnyCwinCwin (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there, I lost over 2 stone in weight and got really excited about wearing all the new clothes I bought, and then my ibs started again. None of my clothes fit and I'm left wearing dresses every day since my stomach is constantly swollen and pants don't fit me anymore. I either wear fancy dresses and plain shoes and accessories or I wear a really plain and boring dress and make it look cool with bright coloured shoes and accessories. Its not really ideal in winter but nothing else will fit over my stomach.

Hope you get your ibs under control &#128515;


----------



## TimelordDougie (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha I look like a pregnant guy some days. Fun! But I have pairs of jeans that are a size or so bigger that feel comfortable. Then i use a belt to make them sit comfortably But some days its shorts or tracksuit bottoms. But they don't look the best fpr going out in.
Such a pain


----------



## chocolateai (Jan 6, 2014)

hello, ever since having IBS i never really feel like dressing up and going out. lost all the mood for that ): i'm really bad at coping with it, it's been two months and i'm still hoping everyday that one day i'll be able to live like last time again when nothing about health worries me.

i can't even put on my bra. i've been living off bikini bras as they just hang there loosely, unlike bras which i'm very sure will irritate my stomach and makes me even more bloated. since my boobs look quite saggy like that i just wear loose tees and loose shorts (i lost a great deal of weight before this so my shorts are loose). i don't really care about my appearance anymore i just wanna feel comfortable


----------

